# ¿El contrareembolso más barato? ...



## Vicent74_borrado (25 Abr 2014)

Hola, tengo la necesidad de hacer algún contrareembolso de agún paquete de 58 gr aprox. En correos el envío ordinario me cuesta 0,52 centimos, pero es que el contrareembolso me sale a 9,50 euros ::

He mirado un comparador de envíos y hecho una simulación y el más barato salía por 9,15 €, inviable igual; la venta tiene un precio de 10 euros así que no puedo cobrar 9,15 € de envío ...

¿Conocéis algún método de envío contrareembolso más barato (sobre unos 5 €) o algún método de pago anticipado fácil o extendido, con alguna garantía de entrega, a parte de Pay Pal? De lo que se trata es de el comprador tenga una seguridad de recepción, contrareembolso o alguna seguridad ...

Gracias


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Abr 2014)

Con contrareembolso nada de nada a no ser que tengas un volumen importante de envios, si te pagan ya sea por paypal o trasnferencia usa kiala a 3.99 es un precio imbatible, el problema de kiala es que menos de 80 envios no te permiten contrareembolsos


----------



## UnForero (25 Abr 2014)

Tengo mis dudas de la rentabilidad de una venta de 10€ a contra-reembolso...


----------



## Procyon (25 Abr 2014)

¿Y porqué contrareembolso?
De todos modos, si el cliente quiere esa forma de pago, (para no dejar rastro, porque no tiene tarjeta o paypal) que pague los costes, no hay más.


----------



## davitin (25 Abr 2014)

Vicent74 dijo:


> Hola, tengo la necesidad de hacer algún contrareembolso de agún paquete de 58 gr aprox. En correos el envío ordinario me cuesta 0,52 centimos, pero es que el contrareembolso me sale a 9,50 euros ::
> 
> He mirado un comparador de envíos y hecho una simulación y el más barato salía por 9,15 €, inviable igual; la venta tiene un precio de 10 euros así que no puedo cobrar 9,15 € de envío ...
> 
> ...



Visent, olvidate del calculador de envios.

Ese calculador no incluye las modalidades baratas de envio, como carta ordinaria o carta certificada.

Para lo que tu pides debes pagar 1,69 (correspondiente al servicio de contrareembolso), mas la modalidad de envio (en tu caso 52 centimos por envio ordinario).


----------



## Vicent74_borrado (25 Abr 2014)

Procyon dijo:


> ¿Y porqué contrareembolso?
> De todos modos, si el cliente quiere esa forma de pago, (para no dejar rastro, porque no tiene tarjeta o paypal) que pague los costes, no hay más.



El caso es que el cliente no tiene ninguna seguridad de que le llegue el paquete mediante el pago anticipado, pues la página no lo ofrece. Así si me hacen una transferencia tienen que confiar en mí de que se lo enviaré o les llegará. Por eso algunos piden contrarembolso, aunque les cueste la mitad del valor de la compra (5 euros) que era lo que yo había estimado en el calculador, pero el funcionario de correos me dijo que eran 5 del certificado + otros 4 o 5 del giro, en total 9 euros y pico, por enviar un paquete contraeembolso de 58 gr + un contraeembolso de 10 euros más lo que costara el envío. (ya digo había calculado unos 5 euros).

---------- Post added 25-abr-2014 at 23:19 ----------




davitin dijo:


> Visent, olvidate del calculador de envios.
> 
> Ese calculador no incluye las modalidades baratas de envio, como carta ordinaria o carta certificada.
> 
> Para lo que tu pides debes pagar 1,69 (correspondiente al servicio de contrareembolso), mas la modalidad de envio (en tu caso 52 centimos por envio ordinario).



Davitin la modalidad de envío ordinario no contempla el contraeembolso, tienes que enviarlo certificado, lo cual son 5 euros según me dijo el jefe de Correos de mi pueblo, más otros 4,50 del contrareembolso y el giro, en total 9,50 de envío contraeembolso de un paquete de 58 gr ...

No sé, avisadme si eso si estoy en un error.

Gracias.

---------- Post added 26-abr-2014 at 00:01 ----------

Ya me respondo yo por ahora ... Lo más barato que he encontrado en el tarificador de correos es la carta certificada, 58 gr => 3,25 € + el giro OIC 2,88 €, en total => 5,08 Euros. 

Lo que no se a ciencia cierta si el precio el precio del envío es el de carta certificada o el de carta certificada más el extra "de contraeembolso" (supongo que sí), lo cual serían => 4,94 € del envío certificado + reembolso + 2,88 € de giro OIC (en más barato), o sea 7,73 € en total 

(OIC Ingreso a abonar en cuenta en un plazo de 72 horas.) 

*Aunque el precio del giro OIC de pongamos 17 euros es solo de 1,21 € y el precio del envío contrarembolso certificado (no se puede enviar no certificada con reembolso) es de 4,94 o sea un total de => 6,15 €. *

Y 17 euros a ingresar en tu cuenta con un precio de venta de 10 euros y un coste de envío de 6,15 que pueden quedarse tranquilamente en 6,15 euros, o sea un contrareembolso final para el comprador de 16,15 euros mientras no sobrepase los 100 gr ...

Sí, el precio final es el subrayo en negrita.

Y 6,04 € el envío certificado con reembolso hasta 500 gr, o sea 1,10 € más de 100 hasta 500 gr ...


----------



## davitin (26 Abr 2014)

Vicent74 dijo:


> El caso es que el cliente no tiene ninguna seguridad de que le llegue el paquete mediante el pago anticipado, pues la página no lo ofrece. Así si me hacen una transferencia tienen que confiar en mí de que se lo enviaré o les llegará. Por eso algunos piden contrarembolso, aunque les cueste la mitad del valor de la compra (5 euros) que era lo que yo había estimado en el calculador, pero el funcionario de correos me dijo que eran 5 del certificado + otros 4 o 5 del giro, en total 9 euros y pico, por enviar un paquete contraeembolso de 58 gr + un contraeembolso de 10 euros más lo que costara el envío. (ya digo había calculado unos 5 euros).
> 
> ---------- Post added 25-abr-2014 at 23:19 ----------
> 
> ...



Ok.

Entonces, pongo un ejemplo...pongamos que quiero enviar una carta de 250gr con un reembolso de 28 euros a un destino nacional, la cosa seria:

-certificar carta de 250gr - 4,35 euros.
-valor añadido por contrareembolso: 1,69 euros.
-valor de giro o.i.c (procedente de reembolso): 1 euros+1,25% del reembolso.

Para un reembolso de 28 euros:

4,35+1,69+1+0,35(el 1,25% de 28)= 7,39 euros.

Me equivoco?

Por cierto, por "giro o.i.c" entendemos que me ingresan la pasta del reembolso en mi cuenta con el descuento del envio ya hecho. Verdad?

Hombre, es asumible para el comprador si es un pedido "caro", pero como sea alguna chorradita de 4 euros...va a ser que no.

P.d: En tu ejemplo se te olvida la comision del 1,25% del importe total del reembolso.


----------



## Vicent74_borrado (26 Abr 2014)

davitin dijo:


> Ok.
> 
> Entonces, pongo un ejemplo...pongamos que quiero enviar una carta de 250gr con un reembolso de 28 euros a un destino nacional, la cosa seria:
> 
> ...



Yo lo hice con el calculadorde correos donde supongo que ya cuentan la comisión, pues te pide que ingreses la cantidad del contrareembolso y el precio final del servicio aumenta si aumentas la cantidad del contrareembolso ...

Por otra parte el precio del envío lo pagas tú previamente en la oficina de correos y lo sumas al importe de la compra, así si el producto tiene un valor de venta de 20 euros y un precio de envío contrareembolso de 7, debes cobrarle 27 en el contrareembolso de precio final al comprador; 20 del producto y 7 del envío contrareembolso que tú ya has pagado previamente en la oficina de Correos ...

PD: Sí que te equivocas, el precio del certificado son 4,94 € y no 4,35 € .. Y lo demás también creo que lo demás también está mal. Tienes que ir al calculador de correos, elegir enviar documentos ---> Carta certificada nacional ----> Poner el peso ---> Y marcar la pestaña correspondiente a contrareembolso => Te dará el precio final del envío certificado contraeembolso.

Luego tienes que calcular el giro, ir al calculador / inicio otra vez y marcar la casilla *dinero ---> Giro nacional ---> poner el importe del giro ----> Y la modalidad de cobro. (que debe ser "OIC procedente de reembolso") => te dará el precio final del giro al que hay que sumarle el precio final del envío certificado contrareembolso de antes y ya tienes el precio final del envío contrareembolso.


----------



## davitin (26 Abr 2014)

Vicent74 dijo:


> Yo lo hice con el calculadorde correos donde supongo que ya cuentan la comisión, pues te pide que ingreses la cantidad del contrareembolso y el precio final del servicio aumenta si aumentas la cantidad del contrareembolso ...
> 
> Por otra parte el precio del envío lo pagas tú previamente en la oficina de correos y lo sumas al importe de la compra, así si el producto tiene un valor de venta de 20 euros y un precio de envío contrareembolso de 7, debes cobrarle 27 en el contrareembolso de precio final al comprador; 20 del producto y 7 del envío contrareembolso que tú ya has pagado previamente en la oficina de Correos ...
> 
> ...



Visent, acabo de volver ahora mismo de correos de hacer el envio.

Me han cobrado exactamente lo que he posteado, escepto que me han cobrado un euro de mas por que segun el funcionata el tipo de giro para ingresar en cuenta era de 2 euros, yo le decia que no, que si es para reembolso es solo de un euro, que eso es lo que pone en la web de correos, y el me decia que "su programah" le salia que eran 2 (eso en realidad es el envio de dinero normal, no de contrareembolso), y bueno he discutido con el pavo, al final me ha dicho que a el le salio eso y que no me podia cobrar otra cosa, como tenia prisa he aceptado, pero en la web de correos pone otra cosa.

Se me ha quedado la impresion de que en cada oficina de correos hacen lo que les sale de los huevos, el proximo envio ire a otra a ver que me dicen.


----------



## dranix1024 (9 May 2014)

*coste de reembolso 3.5€*



Vicent74 dijo:


> Paquete de 58 gr aprox. 10€ reembolso.
> 
> ¿Conocéis algún método de envío contrareembolso más barato (sobre unos 5 €) o algún método de pago anticipado fácil o extendido, con alguna garantía de entrega, a parte de Pay Pal? De lo que se trata es de el comprador tenga una seguridad de recepción, contrareembolso o alguna seguridad ...
> 
> Gracias




Buenas, he probado el envío que solicitas en EnvioRapido.es y por ejemplo seleccionando el servicio EnvioRapido para un sobre de 58gr, y te piden un 4% de la cantidad con un mínimo de 1,5€ por lo tanto el coste del reembolso es de 3.5€.

Si seleccionas el servicio Chronoexpress (igualmente en EnvioRapido.es) el coste del reembolso es de 2€, es decir un 3,5% con un mínimo de 2€.

Espero esta información sea de utilidad.

Un saludo.


----------



## dranix1024 (9 May 2014)

Buenas, he buscado en EnvioRapido.es, algunos precios de contrarrembolso baratos:
Para 58gr y reembolso de 10€
- Servicio Enviorapido: 3.5€ (4% con un mínimo de 3.5€)
- Servicio Chronoexpress: 2€ (3.5% un mínimo de 2€)
- Envialia: 1.5€ (4% con un mínimo de 1,5€)

Como ves los costes del reembolso son bajos, pero el precio del envio es más alto.

Espero sea de utilildad, un saludo.
Daniel


----------



## casapapiMIX (13 May 2014)

davitin dijo:


> Visent, acabo de volver ahora mismo de correos de hacer el envio.
> 
> Me han cobrado exactamente lo que he posteado, escepto que me han cobrado un euro de mas por que segun el funcionata el tipo de giro para ingresar en cuenta era de 2 euros, yo le decia que no, que si es para reembolso es solo de un euro, que eso es lo que pone en la web de correos, y el me decia que "su programah" le salia que eran 2 (eso en realidad es el envio de dinero normal, no de contrareembolso), y bueno he discutido con el pavo, al final me ha dicho que a el le salio eso y que no me podia cobrar otra cosa, como tenia prisa he aceptado, pero en la web de correos pone otra cosa.
> 
> Se me ha quedado la impresion de que en cada oficina de correos hacen lo que les sale de los huevos, el proximo envio ire a otra a ver que me dicen.



El reembolso de correos tiene 2 tarifas diferentes creo. Giro a tu casa que son 2 pavos o así y que te hagan transferencia que te sale a uno o menos... Mañana miro a ver cuanto es


----------



## davitin (13 May 2014)

casapapiMIX dijo:


> El reembolso de correos tiene 2 tarifas diferentes creo. Giro a tu casa que son 2 pavos o así y que te hagan transferencia que te sale a uno o menos... Mañana miro a ver cuanto es



El julai de correos me cobro 2 pavos cuando en la web ponía que había dos opciones , un pavo si era por un reembolso en cuenta y dos si era por un giro o envió de dinero...lo mio era la primera opción pero me cobro dos. Debería poner una reclamación? Igual están tangando a miles de usuarios.


----------



## Vicent74_borrado (14 May 2014)

davitin dijo:


> El julai de correos me cobro 2 pavos cuando en la web ponía que había dos opciones , un pavo si era por un reembolso en cuenta y dos si era por un giro o envió de dinero...lo mio era la primera opción pero me cobro dos. Debería poner una reclamación? Igual están tangando a miles de usuarios.



Pues a mi hicieron la prueba (no llegué a enviar el paquete) y me salían 6,73 € enviar un paquete de 48 gr...

---------- Post added 14-may-2014 at 09:32 ----------

Es que son tres cosas; el giro, el contrareembolso y el envío certificado ...

---------- Post added 14-may-2014 at 09:34 ----------

Por otra parte es posible que la información de web de correos esté desactualizada, pues el giro OIC ya no se llama giro OIC según cierto foro de funcis de correos y me dijo a mi en funci de mi oficina de Correos también. Aunque en el tríptico de las tarifas 2014 para giros SI APARECE COMO GIRO OIC

---------- Post added 14-may-2014 at 09:38 ----------

Aunque es posible que tengas razón Davitin en cuanto a lo de la tarifa fija del giro OIC, pues si proviene de X son dos euros y SI PROVIENE DE CONTRAREEMBOLSO es 1 euro.


----------



## casapapiMIX (14 May 2014)

Eso es.
El envío certificado son 3.25 para envíos de menos de 100 g, más
que el cartero le cobre al destinatario x% del importe con un mínimo de 1.62€, más
la transferencia 1€ o giro 2€

Esto más o menos


----------



## Vicent74_borrado (15 May 2014)

Total 4,85 euros más o menos. Ojo con los funcis de correos porque creo que el suele estar en la oficina me quiere cobrar de más.


----------



## davitin (16 May 2014)

Vicent74 dijo:


> Total 4,85 euros más o menos. Ojo con los funcis de correos porque creo que el suele estar en la oficina me quiere cobrar de más.



Pero vamos a ver, entonces es lo que digo yo o no?

P.d: Hay alguna forma de preguntar a alguna "central" de correos, por asi decirlo, para ver si nos cobran de mas o que? y se puede poner una queja?


----------



## Vicent74_borrado (16 May 2014)

davitin dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, entonces es lo que digo yo o no?
> 
> P.d: Hay alguna forma de preguntar a alguna "central" de correos, por asi decirlo, para ver si nos cobran de mas o que? y se puede poner una queja?



Lo que he hecho yo es pillar con una funcionaria honrada, hacer el envío y guardarme el recibo y el papelito del certificado para enseñárselo al siguiente funcionario que quiere cobrarme de más. En la web de Correos, en su calculador de tarifas salía a pagar 4,85 € solo por el certificado.

Luego no quiero malmeter, pero los funcionarios de Correos van a resultados, tienen que vender tanto al mes, o si no SE LO DESCUENTAN DEL SUELDO.

No pueden poner tantas etiquetas de más al mes porque si no TAMBIÉN SE LO DESCUENTAN DEL SUELDO. A mí han llegado a regalarme un seguro de envío de 1,23 € más o menos de su bolsillo para llegar a las cuotas de ventas de fin de mes ...


----------

